# how to add value to my house



## rickab (May 10, 2006)

I am looking to add value to my house. It was built in 1979 and is in pretty good condition but I just want to make sure it's going to get the best price when I put it on the market. 


all the best

rick


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 10, 2006)

Well, the kitchen and bathroom are the two most important rooms in the house, and the ones that you can spend thousands on, to improve it.  
Return investment?  Depends on your locality and the value of homes around you.  

As always, I never look for the "return value", I look to what will make me happy and satisfied with my present living conditions.  You cant please everyone else, so please yourself and make do at that.  (No one else has my wierd tastes, so I dont even try LOL!).

Also, if your in a neighborhood or State where you have to "leave the appliances", then I would invest in some quality items, (refridgerator, stoves etc), so that they will look upon them with favor.

Just my opinion...

Jesse


----------



## Square Eye (May 10, 2006)

Home maintenance first, cleaning, minor repairs. 
Replacing any damage second, roof, windows, doors, sidewalks and siding.
Kitchens and baths, then exterior mods to make it maintenance free, decks and patios are the most common "cost effective" DIY projects. 

Nothing adds value though, like adding square footage in living space. Sometimes even a garage will not add to the value enough to off-set the cost.

Clean it up, fix it up, update kitchens and baths, make things nice outside, then add space.


----------

